# More iPod discussion



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have been totally absorbed in my iPod Touch this week, and my Kindle reading has suffered. My next dilemma is charging. It is pretty cheap that Apple does not include a wall charger, and even worse when I went to buy one and saw how much they cost?    Also, the selection bamboozled me so much I left the store without a charger. What kind of wall charger do you use? Does anyone use a docking system, and is that worth it?

I am sure I will think of many more questions.  Jane


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

If you listen to music, either from your own library or through a streaming app like Pandora, a speaker system is wonderful to have. I have this one and love it:



But you can of course easily live without it.

As for chargers, I like to order that kind of accessory online. You can get them for under $10 pretty easily on either eBay or Amazon and they all seem to work just fine for me.

Hey, can you use the charger for your Kindle with the USB for your iPod? I bet that would work, too.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I've seen some pretty bad reviews on the cheaper chargers blowing out the ipod. 

Can't use my Kindle charger. That would be way too easy!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Before I bought my Ipod touch, I had the Ipod classic. I tried using that charger for my touch and even though the connections fit, it didn't charge it.


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

I've been absolutely loving my ipod touch, too, and have even read a short book on it and enjoyed that, which surprised me.  I ordered a Macally USB AC Charger for iPod from Amazon and I think it was around $17.  It has worked beautifully.  

Kathy


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I use the plug thingy that came with my kindle.


----------



## brian70 (Mar 26, 2010)

Jane917 said:


> I've seen some pretty bad reviews on the cheaper chargers blowing out the ipod.
> 
> Can't use my Kindle charger. That would be way too easy!


Actually, that is almost what I did for my stepdaughter's ipod touch when we were on vacation. I took the usb to wall socket adapter off of my Kindle cord and put it on her ipod usb cord. I am not sure how safe that is but it worked fine a few times. I just got myself an ipod touch last night and was going to try it on mine. My Kindle is charging right now so I will wait until later.

Btw, I love having my Kindle books on a small portable device. It won't replace my Kindle but it is nice to have. Now my books go everywhere with me.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I have an old Apple Ipod charge block and had no issues.  I actually use it a lot everyday.  I haven't heard or experianced anything negative.  In fact I love how it charges up my Ipod I and hour or so and use it globally.  My family asks to borrow it for their trips all the time...as it can be used to charge up almost everything.  I am very tempted to see if it works on my Kindle too...but I baby my Kindle so...

So the $20 (got on sale I think) or so I paid for it was worth it.  Now if I can only keep the USB cord from cracking at the ends...

Tris


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought a Griffin Powerdock I keep on the nightstand beside the bed. Every few days when the iPod Touch needs charging, I just plug it into that overnight. I also have a charger/interface for my home theater system that I can use for charging it.


Mike


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Jenni said:


> I use the plug thingy that came with my kindle.


I do this, too. Just switch out the wires, and it works great. I've used it several times and haven't had a problem.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> I do this, too. Just switch out the wires, and it works great. I've used it several times and haven't had a problem.


Although one end of my Kindle charger fits the USB port in laptop, the other end does not fit the iTouch. The iTouch port is nearly twice as wide as the USB port. Did they made a change recently so that you could not exchange the chargers?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jane, plug the apple cord into the Kindle's wall charger piece. It works.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Although one end of my Kindle charger fits the USB port in laptop, the other end does not fit the iTouch. The iTouch port is nearly twice as wide as the USB port. Did they made a change recently so that you could not exchange the chargers?


No. The iPods have always had those wide connectors. The part they are talking about is the small square charger that goes into the wall. It is a USB charging adapter.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> No. The iPods have always had those wide connectors. The part they are talking about is the small square charger that goes into the wall. It is a USB charging adapter.


Now I get it! Thanks!


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

All you technologically compentent people make me giggle. I just love reading your discussions and becoming enabled and more of a techie myself.  However, I am not being seduced by assessories, but by the gadgets themselves. I just purchased an iPod touch and am having a ball!  One question-do I let it sleep like my beloved Kindle, or do i shut it all the way down? Which is best for battery life?

Kathy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

KathyluvsKindle said:


> All you technologically compentent people make me giggle. I just love reading your discussions and becoming enabled and more of a techie myself. However, I am not being seduced by assessories, but by the gadgets themselves. I just purchased an iPod touch and am having a ball! One question-do I let it sleep like my beloved Kindle, or do i shut it all the way down? Which is best for battery life?
> 
> Kathy


I have never shut my iTouch down, just let it go to sleep. However, I am dismayed at how fast the battery runs down, particularly if I have wifi turned on. I try to remember to keep wifi turned off unless I am accessing the internet.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Question... when playing the games for example, does wifi need to be on? Or is wifi only for things like checking facebook, checking email, aol chatting?

When would wifi NEED to be on?

TIA


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> No. The iPods have always had those wide connectors.


Nope. The early ones had a FireWire connector. I've got one in a drawer here in my desk.

Mike


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Jane917 said:


> I have been totally absorbed in my iPod Touch this week, and my Kindle reading has suffered. My next dilemma is charging. It is pretty cheap that Apple does not include a wall charger, and even worse when I went to buy one and saw how much they cost?  Also, the selection bamboozled me so much I left the store without a charger. What kind of wall charger do you use? Does anyone use a docking system, and is that worth it?
> 
> I am sure I will think of many more questions. Jane


I used the charger that came with my Kindle when I first got my iPod about a month ago. The part that goes into the outlet also fits the other end of your iPod. I am currently looking to buy a spare so that I am not using my Kindle adapter. Don't want to pay $20.00 for one just yet though.

I bought a docking/speaker station and put my Ipod charging in it every night so it's ready to go the next day. Thank goodness since I am usually checking what's new on the Kindleboards on my iPod while having my first cup of tea in the morning.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

908tracy said:


> Question... when playing the games for example, does wifi need to be on? Or is wifi only for things like checking facebook, checking email, aol chatting?
> 
> When would wifi NEED to be on?
> 
> TIA


Wifi needs to be on when you are downloading apps (unless you are connected to your computer to download from the computer), to update weather, mail, etc., when you access the internet, and when you play games over the internet. Most of my apps that I use for work or fun do not require the wifi be turned on, unless they need to be updated.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Thank you Jane! 

Just thought of another question if you don't mind....VIRUSES! Are ipod touch's capable of getting viruses? 

I know, I should probably subscribe to "iTouch for Dummies"


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

908tracy said:


> Thank you Jane!
> 
> Just thought of another question if you don't mind....VIRUSES! Are ipod touch's capable of getting viruses?
> 
> I know, I should probably subscribe to "iTouch for Dummies"


I don't know about viruses. "iPods for Dummies" is in my Amazon basket.


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

I have the portable Bose sound docking station, it's fabulous!! It charges it too, I also have used the kindle usb adaptor thing, and I have a generic one like it that I got on ebay.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Nope. The early ones had a FireWire connector. I've got one in a drawer here in my desk.


I'm talking about the end of the cord that attaches to the iPod, not the one that attaches to the computer.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

908tracy said:


> Thank you Jane!
> 
> Just thought of another question if you don't mind....VIRUSES! Are ipod touch's capable of getting viruses?


Nope. That's big part of keeping apps compartmentalized, not having a common file area, and putting restrictions letting them talk to each other.

That's not to say it's impossible, though.

Mike


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I'm talking about the end of the cord that attaches to the iPod, not the one that attaches to the computer.


jmiked is 100% right. The dock connector was introduced in the 3rd gen iPod--the one with the four round transport buttons under the screen. The first two gens of iPod and the first gen Mini simply had a Firewire 400 port on the bottom.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Nope. That's big part of keeping apps compartmentalized, not having a common file area, and putting restrictions letting them talk to each other.
> 
> That's not to say it's impossible, though.
> 
> Mike


Mike,
Thanks for answering. So let me get this straight, the keeping apps compartmentalized automatically happens within the iTouch? Not something I have to do myself? Believe me, if my 14 y.o. can find a way to get a virus, she will!!!~ (always having probs with her laptop)


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Going in another direction with a new question.......I may get up the nerve to download an audiobook from audible.com today. The button on my car radio system says CD/AUX. If I have an audio from my iTouch playing, will it interrupt the audiobook CD that is already in the player? Do I have to take out the CD to play the audiobook on the iTouch? If that is the case, I will make sure I finish the CD audiobook before I start an iTouch audiobook. As I write this, I realize this is a pretty stupid question. I only need to listen to one book at a time.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

No you don't need to take the CD out before you use the iPod touch.

As for listening to more than one book at a time...well, I do that constantly. I currently have 3 or 4 different ones going right now. It just depends which one I'm in the mood to listen to (I have about 60 on my iPhone waiting to be listened to...)


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> No you don't need to take the CD out before you use the iPod touch.
> 
> As for listening to more than one book at a time...well, I do that constantly. I currently have 3 or 4 different ones going right now. It just depends which one I'm in the mood to listen to (I have about 60 on my iPhone waiting to be listened to...)


I guess my question was more on the lines if I leave a CD in the player while I am playing an audiobook on my iPod, will my place still be saved on the CD in the player? My hunch tells me the answer is yes. Now I just need to get up the nerve to tackle audible.com


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, it ought to save your place. Pushing the CD/AUX button tell the stereo which input to use, it does not change anything on the CD player or reset it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I guess my question was more on the lines if I leave a CD in the player while I am playing an audiobook on my iPod, will my place still be saved on the CD in the player? My hunch tells me the answer is yes. Now I just need to get up the nerve to tackle audible.com


It should be. I can't give a definite answer there because I can't remember the last time I used a cd. I usually transfer them to my computer and then to the iPod.

audible isn't difficult at all.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

So I took the big step. I am in the process of downloading my first audiobook from audible.com. It says it still has an hour to download. How can that be? Also, I have no idea where it is downloading it to, though I suspect it is downloading to iTunes. I do not have my iPod connected to my laptop right now, but will attempt to sync when the download is finished. Does it always take so long to download?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Whoops the download just jumped from more than hour left to 16 minutes left. I guess all is well.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It generally downloads to your Download folder or your desktop, and if you have it set up, it will then load into iTunes. Depending on how large the ebook files are, it can take some time to download. I would say the ones I have downloaded take about 10 minutes, give or take.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

10 minutes? Now it has jumped up to 23 minutes left. I would say it has already been running 20 minutes.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> 10 minutes? Now it has jumped up to 23 minutes left. I would say it has already been running 20 minutes.


It'll change as your internet speed changes. I have mine jump from 20 minutes to 5 hours and then go back down. It's just an estimate, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh no!  I just got a message that the download could not be completed. Try again. So I am trying again. On the first download I changed from Format 4 to Enhanced. It told me enhanced would be better. Duh! This time I have changed back to Format 4.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Oh no! I just got a message that the download could not be completed. Try again. So I am trying again. On the first download I changed from Format 4 to Enhanced. It told me enhanced would be better. Duh! This time I have changed back to Format 4.


I never use the Enhanced. The files for Format 4 are much smaller and don't sound any different to me (but I have tinnitus and some hearing loss)


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I never use the Enhanced. The files for Format 4 are much smaller and don't sound any different to me (but I have tinnitus and some hearing loss)


Me too!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I have an iphone and I really recommend getting a cheap dock that connects to both the computer and AC. That way it's always charging, but when your computer is on, it can also sync with that whenever you want. I just leave it in the dock when I'm at my computer and it's easy to see if someone's calling me, or stick some more music on it, and then when I'm going out, I just grab it and it's always charged.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

chelzaya said:


> I have an iphone and I really recommend getting a cheap dock that connects to both the computer and AC. That way it's always charging, but when your computer is on, it can also sync with that whenever you want. I just leave it in the dock when I'm at my computer and it's easy to see if someone's calling me, or stick some more music on it, and then when I'm going out, I just grab it and it's always charged.


A dock won't work for me...I'm almost always using my iPhone... I'm thinking about having it surgically implanted into my hand though...


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

More advice needed.....my audiobook from audible has downloaded and is in my audible playlist in iTunes. Do I just connect my iPod to my laptop and sync? I wish directions were more explicit! I hate iTunes!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> So I took the big step. I am in the process of downloading my first audiobook from audible.com. It says it still has an hour to download. How can that be? Also, I have no idea where it is downloading it to, though I suspect it is downloading to iTunes. I do not have my iPod connected to my laptop right now, but will attempt to sync when the download is finished. Does it always take so long to download?


What book did you decide on, Jane?

L


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Leslie said:


> What book did you decide on, Jane?
> 
> L


I chose Half Broke Horses by Jeannette Walls. I loved Glass Castle. I have not yet transferred it to my iPod.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> My next dilemma is charging. It is pretty cheap that Apple does not include a wall charger, and even worse when I went to buy one and saw how much they cost?


There is an easy answer, just spend $500 or more on an iPad, and Apple will throw in a wall plug and charging cable that will work great on your iPod! Simple, huh?


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> There is an easy answer, just spend $500 or more on an iPad, and Apple will throw in a wall plug and charging cable that will work great on your iPod! Simple, huh?


LOL

Comes with the Iphone too. Didn't know that the Itouch didn't come with the wall plug until reading this thread. I was like "WHAT!" HAHA

I do have an Itouch/iphone question though... What do you all use to convert your movies for the itouch/iphone? I've been looking for something for a while now, but haven't any idea what exactly to get.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> There is an easy answer, just spend $500 or more on an iPad, and Apple will throw in a wall plug and charging cable that will work great on your iPod! Simple, huh?


I love a person who thinks out of the box!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sync in progress!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Sync in progress!


Keep us posted....


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I checked the book in iTunes. iTunes says sync is complete. How in the heck do I find the book on the iPod? I don't see it anywhere on the screen.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's an iPod touch right?

go to ipod> more> audiobooks> audible (I'm assuming you didn't move things around)

That's where it *should* be.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

It works! Nothing intuitive about it though! Why can't audible.com download to Amazon? To find the book I had to press music, then audiobooks, then the book. Who would ever think of looking in music?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> It works! Nothing intuitive about it though! Why can't audible.com download to Amazon? To find the book I had to press music, then audiobooks, then the book. Who would ever think of looking in music?


As I said in the iTunes baffles me thread...the software engineers in Apple-land don't have brains wired like my brain and I suspect the same thing might be true for you too, Jane. But once you download one or two books you'll get the hang of it and then it is easy.

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have started listening to all of my audiobooks on my Nano rather than my iPod classic.  
The first reason is the Nano is so much lighter.  But the second reason is that at the top
of the list for the book I simply hit "resume" and the book starts where I left off.  No 
searching around for the appropriate file. 
Does the iTouch/iPhone have this feature?
deb


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

My iPod Touch (3rd generation) bookmarks my place when I disconnect.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Jane.  I'm thinking of asking for a Touch for Christmas and was curious.
I'm so glad you got your first audiobook loaded.  I joined Audible in November and I 
can't seem to get enough of audiobooks.  I think when my first year is up I'm going 
to upgrade my subscription.  
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

drenee said:


> Thank you, Jane. I'm thinking of asking for a Touch for Christmas and was curious.
> I'm so glad you got your first audiobook loaded. I joined Audible in November and I
> can't seem to get enough of audiobooks. I think when my first year is up I'm going
> to upgrade my subscription.
> deb


You can upgrade at any time, no need to wait until your year is up.

Just sayin....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I was wondering if I could do that.  I'm thinking of going to the one where you pay all at once and get, I think, 24 credits. 
That one seems to be the best deal, IMO.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

drenee said:


> I was wondering if I could do that. I'm thinking of going to the one where you pay all at once and get, I think, 24 credits.
> That one seems to be the best deal, IMO.
> deb


If you get the 24 credits membership and use them all up in a couple of months, you can just get another one when you run out. No need to wait the full year.. I speak from experience  It is the best deal.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

You can also use another email and get the $100 off a device again.
Paula ny


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

corkyb said:


> You can also use another email and get the $100 off a device again.
> Paula ny


But you have to create another account... you can have content from 2 different audible accounts on a single device. Not that big of a deal, until you try to remember which book you downloaded on what account...Again, speaking from experience.

It wasn't so bad when you could gift books to somebody else. I'd use my credits to buy a book for my other account, that way they'd all be on one, but they stopped allowing gifting several months ago.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I did not know I could use it up and do it again.  Heather, I wish you had not told me that. 
And Paula, I have been considering getting another audible account using boyfriend's email
so I can get the $$ off an iTouch.  
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

drenee said:


> I did not know I could use it up and do it again. Heather, I wish you had not told me that.
> And Paula, I have been considering getting another audible account using boyfriend's email
> so I can get the $$ off an iTouch.
> deb


HeeHee... I have a triple platinum enabler badge! Just think of the money I'm saving you in the long run.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Saving me  Because of you I discovered Audible in the first place.  
I think you're costing me, but I'm not unhappy about it at all.
deb


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I never use the Enhanced. The files for Format 4 are much smaller and don't sound any different to me (but I have tinnitus and some hearing loss)


Me three! Tinnitus sucks!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

drenee said:


> Saving me Because of you I discovered Audible in the first place.
> I think you're costing me, but I'm not unhappy about it at all.
> deb


LOL, but think of how much you'd be paying per book if I didn't just tell you about buying in bulk....  In the long run, I'm ultimately saving you money.

Nevermind the fact that you'd never have tried it in the first place.....


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL, Luv is an enabler, folks! She knows all or alot, so listen to her sage advice. I do.   I have the 2nd G iPod Touch & never knew that I could use my Kindle plug/cable/thingy. I have my iPod plugged into my laptop at the moment, almost fully charged. I forgot to check out the battery earlier tonight & when I remembered, it was oh no, the 1 night I was going to get off my laptop early, so that I could read a book. This never happens. It's always late.


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

An app that I bought for bookmarking my place in audiobooks is, aptly named "Bookmark" by DockMarket LLC, for $2.99.  When I listened to books on my old nano it would randomly quit playing and go to the beginning of the book, which gave me good practice for saying dirty words.  When I got my Touch this happened one time, so I went in search of a bookmarking app.  When you dl the app and open, your audiobooks are in the library.  When you are finished listening, you just set your bookmark and that's it.  You can also make notes, which could come in quite handy for some books.  

Kathy


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

katbird1 said:


> I've been absolutely loving my ipod touch, too, and have even read a short book on it and enjoyed that, which surprised me. I ordered a Macally USB AC Charger for iPod from Amazon and I think it was around $17. It has worked beautifully.
> 
> Kathy


katbird1, would you please share the name of the short book you read on the iPod Touch? I'm pretty confused by it, and my son is losing patience.


----------



## Schnauzermom (Apr 29, 2010)

Jane917 said:


> It works! Nothing intuitive about it though! Why can't audible.com download to Amazon? To find the book I had to press music, then audiobooks, then the book. Who would ever think of looking in music?


The Touch is my FOURTH iPod, and I couldn't find where the heck they stuck the books at first...


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

kindlemama said:


> katbird1, would you please share the name of the short book you read on the iPod Touch? I'm pretty confused by it, and my son is losing patience.


I read "Celia and the Fairies" by Karen McQuestion. I got it for my GD and ended up reading it myself and thoroughly enjoyed it. (Sorry, didn't make the link)

Kathy


----------

